#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  medan, sumatra

## sunsetter

Hello indo expats.

Im off to medan for a visa run, fancied  achange, got some cheap flights.

whats to do there for a few days? 

any hotel recomendations?

----------


## Gabriel

It's a shithole. Leave asap.

----------


## blue

I visited Sumatra with the plan to visit lake Toba , 
 but never made it that far north, as I  was the only whitey for a thousand miles and  after the millionth consecutive  ''hello mister'' I finally cracked and headed  south towards Bali,
still  it looks like an interesting place , a huge  lake set in a volcano
  Also  it's Christian  so no been lulled out of bed at 5am , by a 4 x 20 inch 50000 watts  speaker set up , inviting you to the local mosque '' as praying is better than sleeping '' ....

not sure how far from Medan it is though

----------


## Mid

> medan





> It's a shithole. Leave asap.


yep




> plan to visit lake Toba


the only reason for suffering Medan .

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice cheap whores in Medan.

----------


## kingwilly

I've not been, but I've never met anyone who has anything good to say about Medan. Lake Toba is certainly good for a few days relaxing visit. (I'd have to check my Lonely Planet, but I think Lake Toba is a few hours drive north, you could arrange a car from the airport for about $20 or $30)

----------


## taxexile

it is a shithole. the whole country is a shithole. lake toba is nothing special.

went there a few years ago with my thai wife, walking down the street we got chased and pelted with stones by local lads. rushed back to the hotel and left the next morning.

----------


## Rural Surin

Kind of like Sumatra - on a whole.
It's been a while, but probably hasn't dramatically change.

Away from the civilising maddening crowd.
Different from the rest of the country.

----------


## VocalNeal

Medan is a grubby overpopulated city with rattly taxis. Only good for whoring and golf. Sorry I don't know where the golf courses are! But compared to Thailand? I suppose it is like going to Korat or Khon Kaen but bigger and more people. Girls of easy virtue hang out at "discos" but any "concierge" worth his salt will find you something! 

The bar at the Pardede Hotel is or used to be legendary if you want easy, rather than stunning. Think Hemingway not Prince Albert!  It is near the Airport. Casablanca disco is probably long gone? but...one never knows. Danau Toba Hotel not far from airport is a bit grubby but has a garden around the pool, which has a large waterfall. OK for swimming, lunch and reading a book. 

Lake Toba and Samosir Island are worth a weekend but useless for philandering unless the disco at the Danau Toba hotel (different) is still there. There is a short time knocking shop going out of Parapat, going south. But as there are almost no taxis. The large hotel on the hill in Parapat is characterless but has a weekend disco. Parapat Hotel in the "downtown" square has character but is not fancy. OK for lunch al fresco looking out over the lake.

Toba is very scenic, at least I think so but I spent a year there so... flowers by the roadside sort of pretty. It is veery relaxed on Samosir Island . Think knit your own shoes type relaxed. Worth the ferry trip. I've spend many a Sunday relaxing at the Carolina Hotel but there are others more modern with less character. Buggis Bay resort if you are pothead. When on Samosir rent an Indo Honda Wave and ride around the small roads, well only one road really!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Nice cheap whores in Medan.


 And that is its only redeeming feature

----------


## sunsetter

thats that then, shouldve went to phnom phen then, oh well.....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

All is not lost , you can do a picture thread on the whores of Medan? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## VocalNeal

> thats that then, shouldve went to phnom phen then, oh well.....


It's not that bad! Just that you cannot compare it to here. Beer is cheap and the sun still shines.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I think you need $25 in cash for the visa on arrival.

----------


## CNF55

Went there on business 5 or 6 times - Silk Air morning flight in, appointment in the afternoon - out the next morning.

Honest to god I cannot understand how anybody would want to go there on a sightseeing trip. No decent hotel and the food is shite too.

----------


## kingwilly

Medan is the gateway to North Sumatra, Lake Toba, Orangutang Centres, Aceh.

----------


## Bogon

Went to Medan about 9 years back.
Spent 1 night and vowed never to visit the shithole again.
Lake Toba was O.K for a couple of days chill out.

Enjoy the mosques mate!

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

> thats that then, shouldve went to phnom phen then, oh well.....



Nice one dumbo! Could have had a sherry on the river front... :Smile: 


Well I'm flying back on Xmas eve anyways..  See you in bkk.

----------


## sunsetter

good stuff mate,give me a bell when you land, will be out x mas day for a few afternoon beers

----------


## Chang yai

I was there for a few days but it was a long time ago. 1989. Couldn't find a whorehouse though. Thought it was because it was Muslim. Stayed at the sumatara hotel in Medan. Ended up at some sort of nightclub with exotic dancers, beer was really pricey. Stayed a few days in lake toba, which I really enjoyed, caused I liked a smoke back then. Spent about 45 days surfing on Nias Island. Lake toba is only a few hours from Medan and much more pleasant. I didn't think much of Medan at all but it's probably improved.

----------


## Gabriel

Probably not.

----------


## kingwilly

If you bring money to change, be aware that Indonesian money changers are really strict about the condition (no folds or tears accepted) and age (including the latest series only, ie G and H numbers, they won't take series A,B or C at all I think) - 100's preferred, 50's and 20's ok, doubt they'll even accept 10's, 5's or 1's. 
Most atm's will accept foreign cards, check for your symbol, visa, plus etc. Atm's usually spit out 50's (50,000 Rp or 150 baht) or 100's (100,000 Rp or 300 baht) - the most you can get out in one go is 20 or 30 bills, but you can usually keep reinserting the card and get out 10 Million or so. 

Don't forget your card, as the machines stick out money first.

----------


## sunsetter

nice one willy

----------


## VocalNeal

Bump.

How did the trip go?

----------


## sunsetter

going next wednesday, ill probably do a pic thread

----------


## VocalNeal

Good advice from Sir Willy about dollar condition. I had forgotten about that.

----------


## kingwilly

> Good advice from Sir Willy about dollar condition. I had forgotten about that.


I live with it and forget to tell people about it. Certain notes they flat out refuse to accept, other notes they'll give you a lower rate. 

Be careful with the 10,000 notes and the 100,000 notes, they look a similar colour. (purple and a dark orange).

----------


## Chang yai



----------


## sunsetter

^ wassat? no pic, just a red x

----------


## Chang yai

^ do you have to be a computer whiz to post pictures on TD? I've tried and tried. That's the most success I've had believe it or not. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've got quite a few pics from traveling around thailand that I want to post.

----------


## kingwilly

Google klongmaster's how to post a picture thread.

----------


## Chang yai

^thanks Sir Wilson , I will try that tomorrow, when I of a sober species

----------


## Chang yai

^^ I had look, and it seems like I will be on the right track after that, cheers, good for you, thanks sir willy.

----------


## sunsetter

come on then, what was the pic of?

----------


## DrAndy

> it is a shithole. the whole country is a shithole. lake toba is nothing special.


I had a good time in Medan, I popped over from KL for about 10 days break, years ago

My first visit to Indonesia, so it was interesting although not scenic

I went to Lake Toba and loved that place, really beautiful

and the Batak people were great, one of those Christian bunches that are still dominated by Animism

all in all, a good trip

oh yes, I was the only passenger on the plane on the way back so got great service from the 3 hostesses!

----------


## robuzo

How long ago? I had a blast at Lake Toba about 20 years ago, and then nearly died in Medan, as sick as I've ever been.

----------


## sunsetter

just got back, was a good 3 day visa run/city break,was a good alternative to cambo, laos. will get a pic thread running on the moro  :Very Happy:  happy camper, medan was alright.

----------


## kingwilly

Good to hear it wasn't all bad then mate. Look forward to the fred.

----------


## sunsetter

^ couldnt really fault it,ill be looking closer at indonesia after this trip, very glad i went  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

It's a big place, lot's to explore, lot's to do. If ya make it down Jakarta way give me a shout.

----------


## sunsetter

^ will be looking around for sure, will let ya know willy

----------


## Chang yai

Did you get to somosa island sun setter ?

----------


## DrAndy

> medan was alright.





> I had a good time in Medan


told you so!




> How long ago?


30 years....

----------


## DrAndy

> ^ will be looking around for sure, will let ya know willy



Jakarta has its moments but the best thing about Indonesia is all the places that are hardly visited by tourists, yet are btilliant

----------


## sunsetter

> Did you get to somosa island sun setter ?


no, we didnt even factor it in, spent a few days walking around medan, and the rest of the time in the pool  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

> will get a pic thread running on the moro  happy camper, medan was alright.


cough, cough....

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yeah come on then kunto! Where's the pic thread?

----------


## kingwilly

> Yeah come on then kunto! Where's the pic thread?


Dont you bloody start....




> I'll set Sunday aside to get this done.





> I know I know, I keep meaning to do it. I'm helping to organize another one in January so I really have to finish this one now. This Sunday I promise.


https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...jakarta-5.html

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Bugger. :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

^ scooped, right, ill start then

----------

